# I Received an Infraction Today



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I received an infraction today from Karen. I was told that I insulted another member. I wanted to tell whomever thinks that I insulted them, that I didn't intend to insult anyone and that if they feel that I did, PM me and I will personally apologize.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

sally, i have always found your post very imformative. i got a infraction a while back on the political site, i should stay away from that...lol


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe I just don't understand or is it that I don't see the full picture? I've seena lot of people get in trouble like this here and I never see what they did to who. Here in the united states we have the right to face our accusers and I don't see that it is happening. I understand that the people that own this site have the right to dictate what is acceptable but still it's like I can just go say you did me wrong and get you in trouble without ever being challenged on the facts! Don't know,just saying!

Wade


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Good luck on dealing with Karen over it? You can pm her and ask for details of the infraction and she will ignore your pm.
She gave me an infraction a while back. Another member made a post that contained initials that signified Bull......(crud). I replied to his post, quoting what he had said, but by retyping, not using the "quote" button. His post and mine were deleted by Karen, I received an infraction, and I assume he did too. But I sent Karen a PM, politely worded, and not hasty or beligerent, asking about the infraction, but to this day, over a month has passed, she refuses to respond to me....


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh I'm so happy to know I'm not the only one. Actually this whole thread puts the issue into a better perspective. 

You all are just as bad as me- ha!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Don't feel bad! I got one once for something I didn't do. I have to admit I did chuckle. I ignored it and evenually it expired.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, thanks for the responses.

One of the problems with the written word, is that it's a very poor substitute for the spoken word. Many people are thin skinned and take too many things personally. Karen said I insulted another member and sent a quote of what I said. Problem is, the "insult" (if there even _was_ one) was not directed at the member, but was regarding another person that is not even on this forum.

I've offered the private apology and no one has sent a PM so I'm not going to sweat it anymore. I've been on this forum for quite a few years and if you go back and read my posts, you will find there are quite a bit of sarcasm, tongue-in-cheek comments and dry humour. If you understand that type of thing, thanks. If not, well, skip my posts.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have had 2, one in the sewing thread and one in i dont know stupid neighbors, infractions seem stupid. One for using the b word with an ie on the end about myself and the other I have no idea but the moderator said I was creepy. Sad that people are so sensitive. We are all adults right?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Forcast said:


> I have had 2, one in the sewing thread and one in i dont know stupid neighbors, infractions seem stupid. One for using the b word with an ie on the end about myself and the other I have no idea but the moderator said I was creepy. Sad that people are so sensitive. We are all adults right?


Don't sweat the small stuff! I've been here at HT since almost day one and I've seen some really strange behavior. The Mods do their best BUT they also have lives outside of this forum. They don't have the time and inclination to think about the issues.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

will learn as I go, I think this places has a lot to offer for learning and asking questions. But as I was told read the rules!


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Sally, I will apologize as well! I believe the comment was regarding a post I began so we can say it was my fault! I had stepped away from my computer for several days and when I next looked I was reading up on everyone's wonderful comments and saw that several had been deleted for various reasons. I have no idea what the comment was because it and the surrounding comments were deleted, but I am sure it was nothing too serious!

happy canning!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Hey Sally, and others.

Me too. It has been almost 11 months now, and the nightmares have all but ceased.

I can keep food down again, and have gained some of the weight back.

The 12 step program advocating one post at a time really helped.

Neighborly help and friendly advice, ultra pasteurized.


----------

